# Ay Up Lights



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

Any tried Ay Up lights? They are bright, relatively light, and come in several anodized colors. They look pretty cool.

http://www.ayup.com.au/usa-shop-kits.html

Unfortunately, I have a full set of Nite Rider HID's already


----------



## fezi (May 5, 2007)

Yep I got a pair. They rock. Perfect for helmet mounts. Haven't tried the bar mount out as I have a Betty to go on there.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

I run these two bar mounted and one helmet mounted and they make things glow very well. Can I make a suggestion if you intend to make a purchase be it a kit or just single items send an email to AY-UP and ask to swap out the 2 channel charger for a 6 channel and pay the difference. I did this and I no longer have to wait to charge my batteries I can charge them all in one hit because of the now 6 charging points so this in my opinion is a safe way to protect future upgrades should you seek out more batteries.

Sure there are brighter light on the market be it DIY or manufactured ones but AY-UP in my opinion have really done a great job on keeping things compact robust and including everything that will get you mounted and started to go riding using lights. Not only that but they don't get hot nor need airflow to keep them cool so when stopping you can continue to allow them too burn.

Dealing with them has been excellent and if you read there warranty while I haven't had to use it it sound very solid ad they stand behind there product so that there is good too know. Still everyone has to find the lights that will suit there needs so check them all out if your thinking of upgrading or getting some extra bits.


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

yep, got 2 pairs, different throws.

320 lumens, 6 hours runtime, at that incredible weight, u'll be hardpressed to find another with that performance-to-weight ratio.

service absolutely rocks too.


----------



## Chalkpaw (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought the mtb kit and am really stoked about the setyup. I was surprised how quick the batteries charged. Also like the way the narrow beam on head and regular beam on bike work really well on just about eliminating the shadows around rocks, logs. I can adjust each of the four lights to work out pretty nice. I give them a thumbs yup.


----------



## bikecop (May 20, 2004)

i bought the AYUP roadie kit with the medium optics. love it so far, plenty bright, very light and i can't believe that tiny little battery goes 6+ hours...but it does.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone have a comparison from Ay-up to Dinotte 400L?

J.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

I don't have pics, but one of the guys I ride with has a pair of Ay-ups and I ride with Dinotte 400 and 800's.

The tint is much nicer on the Ay-ups, and the spot beam is much more of a true spot than the Dinotte's. I think the Dinotte 400L gives a much nicer beam pattern for bar mounting, and personally like the 400L on the helmet except when dust is picked up before me - then, I think the Ay-up spot would be nicer.

I find the Ay-up intermediate beam to be a bit too ringy for my taste, and not wide enough for the bars. They are nice lights though, so don't get me wrong.

Given the choice (which I was  ) I like Dinotte more.



JohnJ80 said:


> Anyone have a comparison from Ay-up to Dinotte 400L?
> 
> J.


----------



## Feideaux (Jan 14, 2004)

KingOfTheHill said:


> I don't have pics, but one of the guys I ride with has a pair of Ay-ups and I ride with Dinotte 400 and 800's.
> 
> The tint is much nicer on the Ay-ups, and the spot beam is much more of a true spot than the Dinotte's. I think the Dinotte 400L gives a much nicer beam pattern for bar mounting, and personally like the 400L on the helmet except when dust is picked up before me - then, I think the Ay-up spot would be nicer.
> 
> ...


That's a good review - I've got two pairs and find them a tad spotty, particularly the intermediate. But, their incredibly light and robust


----------



## hows it goin (Apr 22, 2008)

i have ay ups and their awesome
the only other lights i have tried r the trinewt and too heavy and bulky and battery time wasnt that good, i would rate ay ups as way better and at least in aussi they r a lot cheaper
i have also seen the battery space lights and they r a lot heavier and bulky as well


----------



## ncativo (Oct 17, 2008)

I got the Ayup Mountain bike kit and i am really happy with them. They are light, compact and good value for money for the price you pay.


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

hows it goin said:


> i have ay ups and their awesome
> the only other lights i have tried r the trinewt and too heavy and bulky and battery time wasnt that good, i would rate ay ups as way better and at least in aussi they r a lot cheaper
> i have also seen the battery space lights and they r a lot heavier and bulky as well


nothing comes close to the value, performance, weight & batt life combo of the Ayups, really.

not to mention the looks.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

That's a pretty strong recommendation. Why are they better specifically than the Dinotte 400L?

J.


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> That's a pretty strong recommendation. Why are they better specifically than the Dinotte 400L?
> 
> J.


not in every area but let's see:

320 lumens vs 400

198g vs 240

6 hrs vs 2.5

180usd vs 269

hmmm and......










vs


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Are their any beam shots of both of these side by side?

J.


----------



## sghound (Sep 24, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> Are their any beam shots of both of these side by side?
> 
> J.


i'm sure u can find them somewhere in the forums.

pricewise, another comparison would be the ayups ($180) vs 200L ($229)

320 lumens vs 200

6 hours vs 4

198g vs 315g

hence valuewise, tis hard to beat the ayups, really.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I just priced out an Ayup headlight. While the price is cheaper due to the exchange rate, the shipping is a killer - $45 to the states. There really isn't much price difference when you add in the mounts that Ayup has extra and that Dinotte includes, shipping and cost of the light.
J.


----------



## bobstory (Apr 9, 2009)

I haven't tried many lights... just read many forums and descriptions... but the AyUp Beams for my helmet I received work fantastic and look like they will last a long time. I ride the road at night and they ensure no unfortunate run in's with dead carcasses! If you know what i mean...
bob


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

AY-UP's work ok for me I recommend them.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

was that with two Ayups (one on bar, one on helmet)?

J


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> was that with two Ayups (one on bar, one on helmet)?
> 
> J


Yeah it is as you can tell from the light that is all over the place bobbing around that is the helmet mounted one.

This might give a better example of a shot that is before and after the lights are on. It has a good throw and lights up the place well enough considering that the test was done on a non reflective surface being grass. The trees in the distance you see as it pans too the right is 90m away so good enough for me and works a treat on the trails and goat tracks.


----------



## mforness3000 (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey Everyone...I am trying to get a decent helmet light to replace my really old niteRider. My budget is $250 or less. With the Ay-up, if I get the "multi-sport" kit, with the $45 shipping costs, it comes to right around $200....which is great. So, this kit comes with only one light, if I'm going to be using it on my helmet, which beam do you recommend? The narrow beam or the intermediate beam?
Also, does anyone use the gecko mount? It it worth the extra cost?

Any suggesions or informatoin much appreciated. Thanks.~ matt f


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

mforness3000 said:


> Hey Everyone...I am trying to get a decent helmet light to replace my really old niteRider. My budget is $250 or less. With the Ay-up, if I get the "multi-sport" kit, with the $45 shipping costs, it comes to right around $200....which is great. So, this kit comes with only one light, if I'm going to be using it on my helmet, which beam do you recommend? The narrow beam or the intermediate beam?
> Also, does anyone use the gecko mount? It it worth the extra cost?
> 
> Any suggesions or informatoin much appreciated. Thanks.~ matt f


I have a narrow mounted on my helmet and find it the best option as it focuses the light but still has the ability to allow light spray when closer due to reflection. Having said that I also have bar mounted lights but if I didn't have bar lights I would still purchase the narrow beam after riding and now seeing the benefits one can get from a single narrow beam.

If you can save up a few more $$$ I suggest getting the MTB kit which gives you two lights and many other extras you won't be disappointed but I understand you have a budget. With the Gecko mount at first I wasn't going to worry about it but during the purchase I changed my mind and glad I did. This little device is so simple to use and far better light and battery mounting than the old system.

Matt pop them an email and ask if you can swap out the old mounting system and pay the difference to have included the Gecko this way your saving a few bucks. My final thoughts is seriously consider holding off and getting the MTB kit because having a bar mounted light keeps light on the trail pointed where the wheel is pointing. This then allows for your head to be free to point the helmet light where you want never not having light on the trail due to the bar light.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Matt as another suggestion this might be a way to go for the bar mount light that would be a cheap solution or even getting 2 lights and mount the other on the helmet and scrap the AY-UP idea but just remember the AY-UP are nothing but quality where as your taking a small risk with these torches from deal extreme.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=427380


----------



## chris-crisis (Jul 16, 2007)

JohnJ80 said:


> I just priced out an Ayup headlight. While the price is cheaper due to the exchange rate, the shipping is a killer - $45 to the states. There really isn't much price difference when you add in the mounts that Ayup has extra and that Dinotte includes, shipping and cost of the light.
> J.


$45 shipping doesn't sound too bad. I fried my Battery space charger and they want $26 for a new one and $81 postage for it to Australia. Considering the HID ballast broke when the light was only six months old and I was using the batterys with a halogen bulb I am going to put the money towards something new which will probably be Ayups. Batteryspace shipping is the killer.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I still haven't been able to adequately convince myself that the cost for the complete Ay-up set is going to give me the lumens on the road that I want. I think there is a compelling argument for either the Ayup narrow on the helmet (or the 400L) but there are better choices for the bar that put out more light per dollar, I think.

J.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

JohnJ80 said:


> I still haven't been able to adequately convince myself that the cost for the complete Ay-up set is going to give me the lumens on the road that I want. I think there is a compelling argument for either the Ayup narrow on the helmet (or the 400L) but there are better choices for the bar that put out more light per dollar, I think.
> 
> J.


I think your correct there are other options that give better output but in my opinion that come at a cost of being bulky lights and batteries. The light per $$$ in my experience with AY-UP is there on par with other manufactures but those that do the DIY lights get the best bang for buck or even some of the torches on dealextreme.com.

I mean for someone that wants a cheap set-up $$$ wise then this isn't such a bad deal for a first buy or even to purchase then mod it with better hardware.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149

The reason why I choose AY-UP is there local too me and there warranty in my opinion craps all over everyone else's and I got a complete kit that being bar and helmet along with many other bits added to the kit. There small as well as being bugger all weight so for me all this came in at a price that was better bang for buck than the competitors.

There is so much to choose from it's just a case of doing your own research and finding what best suits your needs and this time round AY-UP won my business. What I'm now doing is spending more time understanding and learning the DIY side of it but for now the lights I purchased got me up and running and with extreme quality.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess what I meant was that I think the Ayups do great on the helmet but not great on the bars. My recommendation would be to put one on your helmet and and something else on the bar. that would be a great combination.

J.


----------



## Northwind (May 13, 2009)

The Ayups are nice but they're not bright... Just adequate. It's a lovely product and a good company but the fact is like many mtb lights just now, they're still selling fairly low output products rather than getting a light out the door with an updated emitter. So, since they're so outclassed by cheap torches on everything but battery life and ease of fitment, I can't see much reason to get one now. They'll catch up with the newer LEDs once they clear stock, no doubt, and then they'll be worth buying again.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

That was kind of my thought. The idea I'm looking at is to replace my 400L with an Ayup narrow for the helmet only because it looks like they have slightly more light and the helmet mount is better. The 400L mount is ok, but you can't take it on and off quickly like you can with the Ayup. 

That said, the Ayups look pretty dated. Nice package but they needed stronger LEDs like right now. With the new lights coming out this fall, they will be way, way behind otherwise.

J.


----------



## stanleyng (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi guys, having used the AyUps for about almost a year now, i would say that they rock. To be fair, I haven't used any of the other branded lights before for my night rides (was previously strapping on my Surefires to the helmet instead!) so I can't compare them apple for apple. 

What sold me was the weight (or lack of, rather) of the battery packs. The 3 hour batts are just slightly larger than a box of matches, and you can hardly feel the weight mounted on your helmet. The battery life does last as long as they claim it to be, and after running regulated for 3 (or 6 hours, depending on the battery), it starts to dim off before dying out. The dimming is noticeable, which will give you time to change batteries before you get left out in the dark.

Brightness factor its good enough for all intents and purposes. I've got the recommended Intermediate on the handlebar and Narrow on the helmet, and it lights up the trails well enough to go at a decent speed. We ride mostly twisty singletracks here in M'sia, and it works great. I once brought a single set with me (just for emergency) on an Epic ride, and due to lengthy delays at 2 river crossings (river was swollen), we still had about 20kms to go when it got dark. A group of 9 of us walked the rest of the trail with the single set of AyUps and it was bright enough to for us to get out safely. The only time they'd be worthless is if you're riding in foggy/smoky conditions. But then again, thats the same for any LED based light as compared to an incandescent. 

I'd highly recommend them to anyone, and their service is pretty good as well. Andrew and Matt (at AyUp) respond very quickly to emails and stand by their product. Best bang for buck, as they say.


----------



## fop1 (May 5, 2008)

Hey guys i just got my ayups, ordered them on monday and received them yesterday, very quick delivery. i haven't tested them but am very happy with the gekko helmet mount and they look great. i went with the mtb kit.

As i am the only one in my group of riders that has purchased lights im gonna be night riding by myself until i can convince my friends to buy some. Riding at night by myself is gonna be an experience though. i will let you know what i think of it after i test them tonight.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Once you got decent lights then night riding is fun and you almost always ride at night but summer time is great doing night rides much cooler in many cases so congrats on your new setup and enjoy them.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Hard to pay that money once you used the magic shine....no matter how "cool" they look.


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

> As i am the only one in my group of riders that has purchased lights im gonna be night riding by myself until i can convince my friends to buy some. Riding at night by myself is gonna be an experience though. i will let you know what i think of it after i test them tonight


Good luck, it's going to be very, very spooky in those woods in the pitch black as you ride along all alone in the dead of night.

Just getting you in the mood


----------



## joe500 (Jul 17, 2009)

I run ay-ups, and have been impressed with them. They're not the very brightest out there, but for the combination of good light, lightweight, long burn-times and price, i couldn't find anything else close.


----------



## used2Bhard (Dec 22, 2005)

*big boy*

I'm going to pick up a set for my bars. Do you folks that have 'em reccomend the Intermediate, or wide? I have a 1000 watt light for my head, so I'm not as concerned about a long throw.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

used2Bhard said:


> I'm going to pick up a set for my bars. Do you folks that have 'em reccomend the Intermediate, or wide? I have a 1000 watt light for my head, so I'm not as concerned about a long throw.


Intermediate it spreads enough for you.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

skip


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Everyone, please compare these lights with an understanding of what they are, rather than being blinded by the flashy colours & low weight...

According to the spec Aup have on thier web site last time I looked, the Ay up light are a little generous with there numbers,

If I use the Ay up specs & compare to cree's specs I get got from cree's own product characterization tool:

CREE XR-E (R2 bin LED) @ 500ma = 154.1lm x2 led = 308.2lm
After optic losses for the optic they use, we get 131 x2 = 262lm not 320lm as they say

Battery runtime: Ay up specs 6hr

Ok, not counting resistor losses a 7.4V 2600mAh battery drained @ 500ma @ best = 5.2hrs

as it a resistor for a driver, the light WILL dim as the battery drains, this is the only way they could get 6 hrs, 6hrs @ a reduced output.

They could not get 6hrs @ 500ma with the battery they say they use.

so if you want a light that dims as the battery drains, then be happy as these are cheap as chips...the only saving grace is that a lipo / liion battery does not have a huge voltage sag to drained...

any light with a switch mode driver is a better light in the long term as the efficiency will always be better than a resistor that blead off the extra as heat...

it is was it is a good cheap light, & is light weight, but inside is not up to the pro lights with good quality drivers / electronics ect... so if you like em ride em, but please compare apples with apples

Don't flame me on this post as this is compared from the specs on the Aup web site...

K


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Thanks for that great analysis.

I agree - if there is just a resistor for a "driver" then the brightest that the light will be is when it has a fully charged battery. The bad news is that with lithium technologies, the voltages stays pretty stable but then hits the knee in the curve where it drops like a stone. 

If the Ayups had an active driver with regulation that would make for a great light. I wish they would do that.

I currently have a Dinotte 400L, and the better helmet mount of the Ayups was really attractive to me along with the individually aimable lights. According to the light shoot out, they also have good "light on the target" that was also interesting. However, with the drive circuit that they have, this is not a constant output whereas the 400L is.

J.


----------



## frankarooney (Feb 7, 2007)

Check out their website - they've just updated it. New batteries that offer different light levels, a new case for the lights, and maybe some other stuff that I haven't found out about yet. Their prices seem to have gone up a bit though...


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yeah that new case is a load of crap and waste of money I mean I have never packed up my lights back into there bags nor have I placed them in there neoprene pouches. So there is no way I would be placing them into that darn case and if my lights come of my bike there tossed in my gear bag so I'm not wasting time prissy around packing them up. I agree the prices for the cased versions I think is over the top because much of what comes packaged with AY-UP's you never use so just money down the drain.


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

Ive been using ayups for about 6 months. Ive never run the six hour battery flat but I have gotten five hours running from the 3 hour battery before I noticed that it was getting dim.

If anything I would say that ayup underquote the outputs of their lights rather than over quote them.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Paul1977 said:


> If anything I would say that ayup underquote the outputs of their lights rather than over quote them.


whatever mate, I don't really care...you can 'say' what you like...but the numbers don't lie... :thumbsup:

Ayup don't use a magical Cree R2 that's better than the rest...Ayup quote 'on paper' numbers, not real final lumen output...

CREE XR-E (R2 bin LED) @ 500ma = 154.1lm x2 led = 308.2lm
After optic losses for the optic they use, we get 131 x2 = 262lm not 320lm as they say

but I can say that the new Ayup's with a 20c driver, will be a much better light...

K


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

> I have gotten five hours running from the 3 hour battery before I noticed that it was getting dim.


 The great thing about solid state lighting(LED)is that it can be regulated and so produce constant light output without going dim towards the end of the battery cycle.

We said good by to all that when we stopped using good old fashioned bulbs.

Good to hear that the new Ayup's will be regulated at last.


----------



## jakomonster (Jun 20, 2006)

Looks like the batteries have a high and low setting. :thumbsup: 
http://www.ayup-lights.com/products/43/
Did anyone find how many lumens the low setting gives you? guessing half?


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

I find it fascinating how folk are easily sucked in by a colored case with somewhat qustionable output based on whats out there currently. That includes on power/wt ratio as some have suggested. 

If as K says, one is objective the numbers, dont lie. 

There is a reason these guys need the two leds to be adjustable. ie. to get any semblence of a useable beam.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

jakomonster said:


> Looks like the batteries have a high and low setting. :thumbsup:
> http://www.ayup-lights.com/products/43/
> Did anyone find how many lumens the low setting gives you? guessing half?


Double runtime so half battery drain. Though batteries last longer at half amps and leds more efficient and those are minimum runtimes so who knows? :crazy: 
Half current is a useful step.

Control button on the "battery" which is tucked away in the pouch? rft:


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

I bought my Wife a pair of AY UP lights for her anniversary. I have ridden with them a couple of times and have found them to be very good. The spot on the head easily matches my Niterider X2 Duals and has a lot longer run time. The intermediate beam on the bars is adequate with a bit more throw than my Trinewt but is a bit ringy with less spill. For the price and the battery life, not to mention the relatively cheap cost of additional batteries I think they were a great deal.


----------



## joe500 (Jul 17, 2009)

raceer2 said:


> I find it fascinating how folk are easily sucked in by a colored case with somewhat qustionable output based on whats out there currently. That includes on power/wt ratio as some have suggested.
> 
> If as K says, one is objective the numbers, dont lie.
> 
> There is a reason these guys need the two leds to be adjustable. ie. to get any semblence of a useable beam.


sucked in?
Ay ups clearly aren't the brightest lights on the market, i'm sure everyone knows that. Now i'm not sure what pricing is like in the US, but here in Australia i'm yet to find anything that offers the kind of performance they provide within a similar price range. 
Personally i don't give a damn about the bright colours, i just want a good light at a good price.


----------



## Paul1977 (Aug 9, 2007)

joe500 said:


> sucked in?
> Ay ups clearly aren't the brightest lights on the market, i'm sure everyone knows that. Now i'm not sure what pricing is like in the US, but here in Australia i'm yet to find anything that offers the kind of performance they provide within a similar price range.
> Personally i don't give a damn about the bright colours, i just want a good light at a good price.


Agreed. I bought the Ayup kit and 3 lights, 1000 lumens for $550. No other lights came close to that in Australia. Some got close but all of the light wouldve been on the bars. Once youve ridden with a helmet light its hard to go back to not having one.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Jun 18, 2009)

I just did my 2nd night ride w/ the AyUps last night, I love them. Plenty of light for me, even at my race pace on local singletrack. Haven't tried them on any long fast descents yet, that would be the only instance where I can see me outrunning the lights, but other than in a 24-hour race, I will never encounter that on my normal night rides.

Do other lights throw out more power? Yes, but like I said, mine throw plenty of light for me, and are light (as in weight) to boot.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

Were the Ayups your first lights and first experience riding at night?

J.


----------



## arjnshadow (Jun 18, 2009)

I am currently in the market for a set of lights for an up and coming 24hr race (Scott 24hr) and am curious if anyone has any ideas about what I should purchase. I have been looking at the ayups and the only thing currently holding me back is the price. Not having much knowledge about lights and what I should pay, I need some guidance on what people would do in my situation.

Are the ayups worth outlaying that much or should I go with another light set? If so what would people recommend and why?


----------



## tsunayoshi (Jun 18, 2009)

JohnJ80 said:


> Were the Ayups your first lights and first experience riding at night?
> 
> J.


Nope, this will be my 4th season night riding. Previously used a L&M 13w halogen. The AyUps blow it away.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

The reason I ask is that I'm intrigued by the Ayups as a better alternative to my 400L's. Often when you see someone that just got their first light and did their first ride, they are euphoric about the whole experience. I'm looking for comparison to the 400L's and to their brightness in general. The Ayups have a middling lumen rating (which I know is not the whole story) so I'm wondering if they do better with less light output than the 400L's.

J.


----------



## arjnshadow (Jun 18, 2009)

Would people purchase the Ayups as there first set of lights or is it better to go for a cheaper option for the mean time.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

In general, it's better to go upscale that downscale if you are going to deviate one way. In other words, trading up to start is smarter than the other way around (and ultimately a lot cheaper).

J


----------



## arjnshadow (Jun 18, 2009)

So you would recommend outlaying a fair bit of money to begin with.


----------



## ktz84 (Sep 6, 2009)

ktronik said:


> whatever mate, I don't really care...you can 'say' what you like...but the numbers don't lie... :thumbsup:
> 
> Ayup don't use a magical Cree R2 that's better than the rest...Ayup quote 'on paper' numbers, not real final lumen output...
> 
> ...


No idea about lights and find the whole topic on different leds quite confusing so no surprise then that I haven't a clue why this makes things better however I did notice you said "will" so any ideas if this is now what is being sold by ayup or if not if anyone has any ideas when they will be on sale?

I'm looking to get a set of lights for my road bike bars myself however I will wait if a much improved light will be along shortly


----------



## mtbbc (Oct 17, 2008)

anybody have a coupon code for the AYUP web site ? tia


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

mtbbc said:


> anybody have a coupon code for the AYUP web site ? tia


Discount code: MAGICSHINE


----------



## mtbbc (Oct 17, 2008)

thx for reply ,but it didn t work,unless you are trying to get me to check out the magic shine brand of lights.Looking for something more durable 
coupon codes ?? anybody ??


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Yes, it was a joke. Sorry, I should have made it clear, just thought it would be obvious.

I don't know of any AyUp discount codes out there.


----------



## The Singletrack Store (Oct 17, 2009)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Discount code: MAGICSHINE


Now that's funny :thumbsup:


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

mtbbc said:


> unless you are trying to get me to check out the magic shine brand of lights.Looking for something more durable


Why would you think the MS isn't durable?


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

fightnut said:


> Why would you think the MS isn't durable?


3 month warranty?

_ps, 5 year warranty on the Ayup light head_


----------



## mtbbc (Oct 17, 2008)

*AY UP lights*

Yes its always a big chuckle when a couple of people are trying to discuss one brand/bike and the gazillion posts on the other brands are not enough so they go ahead and throw their 1&1/2 cents in on it.in fact i m cracking up right now !:thumbsup: 
I also never said the MS wasnt durable , But if i did ,i would put it on the one of the post with that subject.I said more durable, as in more durable . With the xtra stuff you get with the AY UPs and their track record its something i am interested in. Thats why i m in the AY UP Light post. seemed like such a simple plan :madman:


----------



## moto367 (Nov 20, 2006)

fop1 said:


> As i am the only one in my group of riders that has purchased lights im gonna be night riding by myself until i can convince my friends to buy some. Riding at night by myself is gonna be an experience though. i will let you know what i think of it after i test them tonight.


Pop in Iron Maiden's "Fear of the Dark" before you go!:thumbsup:


----------



## torb (Oct 27, 2010)

Re: Does any one have an Ay Up Coupon code???

Hi, I like my Ay Up lights which I got as a kit but I only got to use them a couple of times because unfortunately I had some parts stolen :madman: . I want to reorder them but was hoping for a discount from the $242-AUS that the missing parts will cost. I see that in their ordering page they have a place for a coupon code. I've looked on the web but haven't been able to find a coupon code and Ay Up isn't giving me one. Does anyone have an Ay Up coupon code or know where to get one?


----------



## mtbbc (Oct 17, 2008)

torb: i never did find a coupon code / sorry 

But concerning the original post
I ll had my AY UP lights now for about a year and have been very pleased.Night rides under all conditions ,24 hr race and kids using them in the yard to play and they have performed flawless. A thumbs up from this user.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Pictures of 2 Ayups mounted on bars...


----------



## endorfin (Jan 10, 2008)

arjnshadow said:


> Would people purchase the Ayups as there first set of lights or is it better to go for a cheaper option for the mean time.


For me it's my first set, and I like them !


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Join Yups on Facebook*

Show your support.. Join Ayups on Facebook.. So they get 1,000 followers


----------



## htcltd (Dec 14, 2010)

I bought a set of Ay Up lights. My advice is that you *should not* buy them unless you can source them from a bike shop because the company's customer service is off the chart in terms of how bad it was.

*The good:* As others have written, they are an amazingly engineered and very bright. I think that they have an excellent product. I was very impressed with the overall design and the thought that went into the product. The packaging is second to none, and they are very bright with long lasting batteries. These are among the best lights you can get.

*The bad: *Customer experience.

1. The web site is not clear and lacks guidance as to how to select the right product and options. Since they were so expensive I wanted to be careful with the purchase and so ordered a single battery system. When I got it I realized that I needed two batteries but I found that the charger would only do one at a time. When I asked to swap out the single charger for a dual and pay something extra the response was 'too bad mate - no partial refund buy a dual charger and put the the single into a drawer'.

2. When I ordered the second battery they forgot to ship it. Ten days later I called asking where it was and they said they would send it that week. No explanation. No apology. Great except my race started a week later. Had them send the lights to me in Canada but never got the second battery in time for the race. They couldn't be bothered sending them expedited mail and it took 2+ weeks to arrive.

3. Paying was a joke. The first time I tried using my Paypal. Their site would not accept my Paypal to ship to New Zealand. So I used their option of calling and leaving my credit card on their answer phone. I never heard a thing and after another 5+ attempts I got to speak to someone who said that the credit card number wasn't received.

The hassles of ordering, poor support, and negligent shipping make this my absolute worst experience shopping for bike gear online. It is a real shame that they don't take their customer service as seriously as their product design. Reminds me other other companies in the past who have gone out of business in spite of excellent products.

So, if you can find the lights in your LBS buy them. Otherwise the benefits of the lights compared to the problems of dealing with the company don't make it worthwhile getting them.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

htcltd said:


> I bought a set of Ay Up lights.
> 
> 1. The web site is not clear and lacks guidance as to how to select the right product and options. Since they were so expensive I wanted to be careful with the purchase and so ordered a single battery system. When I got it I realized that I needed two batteries but I found that the charger would only do one at a time. When I asked to swap out the single charger for a dual and pay something extra the response was 'too bad mate - no partial refund buy a dual charger and put the the single into a drawer'.


Was your interaction with them after you discovered you messed up your order consistent with someone who would join a forum and dredge up three old topics and post the same thing? :nono:

If so then it might explain their less than stellar service.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've ordered a few times from Ayup... Everytime the shipping company has an issue..
1st time- lost package.. which ended up to be on some guys desk.. waiting for a delivery verification
2nd time- 3 days after shipped.. Shipper realized it wasn't shipped.. Obvious to me cause tracking didn't work..
3rd time- shippered delivered to my house, I wasn't home.. Returned to Aussie Land after first delivery attempt....

I hate you TNT!!!!


----------



## htcltd (Dec 14, 2010)

znomit said:


> Was your interaction with them after you discovered you messed up your order consistent with someone who would join a forum and dredge up three old topics and post the same thing? :nono:
> 
> If so then it might explain their less than stellar service.


Actually, it happened twice on two separate occasions. The payment issues where when I first bought them, and then when I tried to order the battery. The shipping issue happened the second time.

Having bought them after perusing this and other forums I thought it incumbent to warn people that while the product is exceptional, you run a big risk dealing with the company. Given that another poster has reported shipping problems it seems that I am not alone ...

BTW: I've been a member of the forum for 6+ months and didn't join just to point out the problems with the company.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are cycling group in the last month had to warrantl 2 chargers and three batteries that did not work upon arrival.. Plus a few things like case color got screwed up..

Ayup did warranty the stuff.. But it was hard for the first time buyers to feel confident..

Since that.. We have had 1 more battery fail.. Maybe a bad batch?
But it was warrantied also...


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

htcltd said:


> Having bought them after perusing this and other forums I thought it incumbent to warn people that while the product is exceptional, you run a big risk dealing with the company. Given that another poster has reported shipping problems it seems that I am not alone ...
> 
> BTW: I've been a member of the forum for 6+ months and didn't join just to point out the problems with the company.


The other poster commented on problems with the shipping company, TNT, not with Ay-Up.

You may have joined 6+ months ago but you have not posted until 12hrs ago and then proceeded to make 4 posts all in dormant threads, slagging a company that didn't bend over backwards because you made a mistake.

When I'm not sure about something I want to order on line I'll ask a question BEFORE I press the pay button, not after I have received the goods I asked for.:nono:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

nikoli8 said:


> Are cycling group in the last month had to warrantl 2 chargers and three batteries that did not work upon arrival.. Plus a few things like case color got screwed up..
> 
> Ayup did warranty the stuff.. But it was hard for the first time buyers to feel confident..
> 
> ...


I always find it interesting to hear about battery problems, simply because it shows that it happens no matter what company is selling them. Glad to hear that they did warranty the stuff though.


----------



## Takakid (Jul 7, 2009)

You need to try the upgrade to XPG R5 Regina with 1w 1ohm resistor...twice the light


----------



## calcobra98 (Jul 20, 2011)

Bump....


----------



## playpunk (Apr 1, 2005)

Has anyone on this board upgraded their lights? I've been thinking about getting mine done (the lights see more service as XC Ski lights than MTB, sad to say) and I'd like to get it done before winter.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Yep 
I have. .. Love the new brightness


----------



## Shakenbake (Apr 24, 2006)

I've had my V4 set for close to 2 years now. Used for 12-24hr races, hiking, camping etc. Plenty of brightness and just the right amount not to create shadows. Light enough that you can race with them on your bike and don't have to stop when it is getting dark to add lights and change helmets. I personally would not upgrade to the brighter lights as I can't outride what these put out. I've held a Cat1 USAC Mtb license for quite a while and have had a bunch of lights over the years (always an early adopter) beginning in 1991. Hands down, best overall kit you will find. I've influenced many fellow cyclist to use these and none have been disappointed. I'm ordering another set as a Christmas present and sticking with the standard power. Just my 2 cents. Sorry about the other folks that have had a less than positive experience but I have zero complaints,


----------



## rschultz101 (Oct 5, 2009)

only works with their batteries ?

is the LED driver in the battery pack ?

could not get an answer from them, nor any discount , for reselling,
still like to know , where the driver is ? if you can possible use a MS or Lupine battery ?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've seen the new pro to type supposively.. I'll wait till January to order more..

They won't do re sellers. But have sales sometimes , where picking up a few kits to flip could work for ya...

As for bats.. I think only there's will work


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

rschultz101 said:


> only works with their batteries ?
> 
> is the LED driver in the battery pack ?
> 
> ...


I thought that they were basic direct drive lights with a large resistor to burn off the excess voltage. At least the ones I've seen torn down on the DIY forum were, no idea if the newer ones are any different, but I don't think so.

A few people have done upgrades, but they're difficult to get into.


----------

